# Pedigrees of the parents of our new puppy to be...



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

The sire of the dad is Chuckanut Both Barrels and the Dam is Chuckanuts Sunshiny day.The great grandparent is Chuckanuts Party Favour O Novel. The sire of the mom is Creekside Farms Hershey's Kiss and the dam is Allsgold Best kept secret. The grandfather is Rush Hill's Patriot games. Our Asia was from Rush Hills lines as well. I find it so interesting to look over pedigrees.

I bet there are some on here that are related!?!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Sorry you never heard back!

Yes many of us share pedigrees! On k9data, you can pull up siblings and offspring of all those dogs. K9data is so much fun to find dogs and how they are all related. Chuckanuts Party Favour O Novel (Andy) is a very popular sire. There is a thread on this forum regarding dogs with Andy in their pedigree. You might want to look for it. Have fun with your new pup!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Just seeing this. Congratulations! I have seen the dad in person and he is lovely. I am really liking the direction the Chuckanut fellas are taking.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations! Great pedigree!


----------

